# C5-C6 Artificial Disc Replacement vs. ACDF ?



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Was having severe pain in both arms. 
MRI showed compressed bulging disc and spinal cord compression at C5 C6. 
Probably due to life catching up with me. 
First Orthopedic Dr recommended C5-C6 ACDF.
My GP Dr referred me to a specialist for a second opinion who recommended an artificial disc replacement rather than fusion. This Dr has a lot of experience with these and felt I was a good candidate. 
Apparently disc replacement has shorter recovery time and less future issues than fusion.
Anyone have info or experience with this?


----------



## JustDucky1339 (Dec 27, 2015)

I saw your post looking at a cervical disc replacement and wanted to comment. Make sure you have an excellent surgeon. I did, in fact, one who had been engaged throughout the clinical trials. The artificial disc has to be precisely placed and maintain its position. Sometimes they don't and that can lead to force loading problems, a lot of pain and headaches. Mine found its position and ended up ever so slightly off of perfect. You should also be aware that they can result in bone spurring and little motion preservation or virtual fusion. Mine had very little motion to it and I developed several bone spurs. 2 years and 1 day later, it was removed and C5/-C/6 fused. I've been off my bike for nearly 3 years post car accident, despite all the MTB falls and collisions it took at car. For the first time in 2 years, I'm virtually pain free and having a heck of a time being restful as a result. Awaiting my 1/5 appointment to get to step 2. At any rate, if you have an artificial disc fail, find a surgeon who has done a removal. They aren't done often, but the university I consulted wanted to do a posterior fusion. Most of the implants are designed to be able to be removed. My well fused one came out properly and easily in surgery. Saved months of recovery with an ACDF. Good luck and I hope to be back on a bike one day soon. If it had worked, it would've been great. Make sure you've got good height left. I think that was part of my problem as well. I would carefully evaluate how much motion you are saving, your age, etc. I was 40 when the artificial disc went in.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I'm a mid-50s guy who still bikes, skis and hikes quite a bit. 
Not a gym type so that is my exercise. The surgeon I went to is a Neurologist and involved in clinical trials. The Dr has focused on PT and see's surgery as a final step. PT has worked well and now mostly pain free.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I herniated my C5-C6 in a dirt bike accident 7 years ago. I had a C5-C7 fusion shortly after that. I have had no problems or issues with the fusion. My neck feels great, scar is mostly gone. I have numbness in my hands but that was from the spinal cord injury I suffered. 

Justducky's experience with the artificial disc sounds like a nightmare.


----------

